
It's coming, Windows DaaS. Say goodbye to your PC as you know it - WheelsAtLarge
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3293429/microsoft-windows/with-daas-windows-coming-say-goodbye-to-your-pc-as-you-know-it.html
======
downrightmike
It seems like MSFT is trying to carve out a space between traditional PCs and
mobile tablets/phones. You own it, but you don't. Take it a step further and
if we see anything from OEM pc manufactures like we do with OEM android device
manufactures and their lack of application updates, this new platform would be
the worst of both worlds.

~~~
anoncoward111
Wall Street demands profits, MSFT can only deliver by forcefully herding
customers into new, inferior solutions :)

